# Gfx card



## AndyBroke (Jan 23, 2010)

I am planning to get a hd5850 or 5870, but i still got a free pcie slot available.
So i think I am going to fill it up with a gfx card for folding. It have to be a single slot card. Any suggestions?
Do you think a corsair 850w psu is powerful enough to drive a hd5870 a gts250 a single slot gfx card and a overclocked 920?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 23, 2010)

Short answer, Easily


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Short answer, Easily



+9


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2010)

Good choice on the GTS250!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

850W is more than enough to power it.


----------

